# Kindle isn't always cheaper



## Hugh Critz (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe I was naive, but I thought that books through Kindle would usually be cheaper than the phsyical version.  At least those sold by Amazon...I can imagine somewhere else selling a book cheaper in a bargin bin.  

But I came across a book - Bustin Vegas.  $9.99 on Kindle, $5.99 for the hardcover version (discounted from $24.95).  That was a bit of a disapointment.  I wish the Kindle price would be at most the hardcover version at Amazon.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I think it would be unrealistic to expect Amazon to beat any other price.  Books go into the discount bin, get mass produced for Costco, etc.  

Lara Amber


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I think it is unreasonable to expect Amazon to match the sale price on a bargain bin hardback with the kindle version. Note in your example the Kindle price is less than the list price of the hardback... the hardback is just steeply discounted (probably to get rid of old stock).

Just becuase they have one version of the book on sale doesn't mean they should have to also put the other version on sale.


----------



## Hugh Critz (Mar 10, 2009)

I can understand why Amazon could not set the prices the same even if they could.  They may have deals with the publisher for the ebook and cannot discount like they can the hardcovers that they actually own.  But at the same time, I'd hope they'd be able to try to "solve" the problem.  It is a minor problem though, so I can understand if no one else cares.  The way I look at it, it will cost Amazon more money to sell me the lower priced book.  That's why it doesn't make business sense, although again - I understand if they are restricted from lowering the Kindle price, but not restricted from lowering the hardcover price.  The solution is to discuss this issue with the publisher to see if they can work something out so everyone wins.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

This could also be a case of the left hand (Amazon Kindle sales) not knowing what the right hand (Amazon DTB sales) is doing.

I've heard of people sending an email to Amazon C/S and pointing out the pricing discrepency and several days later the Kbook price drops.  Give it a try.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hugh Critz said:


> The way I look at it, it will cost Amazon more money to sell me the lower priced book.


Except that they get a "return" on selling the hardcover that they don't get for the Kindle version - freed up storage space.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

If I want a book that is cheaper in hard copy than in E-version
I will buy the hard copy ESPECIALLY if it is hard cover.

I still LIKE real books!

EL


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> If I want a book that is cheaper in hard copy than in E-version
> I will buy the hard copy ESPECIALLY if it is hard cover.
> 
> I still LIKE real books!
> ...


Exactly, I feel the same way.

But it's a rare occasion that the NEW HARDBACK is cheaper than the ebook price.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> I think it would be unrealistic to expect Amazon to beat any other price. Books go into the discount bin, get mass produced for Costco, etc.
> 
> Lara Amber


 Agreed. I'm sure Amazon is doing it's best to keep prices low for the consumer yet be profitable.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I really do not get the complaints when Amazon has a sale price on a DTB version that makes it less than the eVersion  - note: I am talking sales price, not cover price (which Amazon doesn't even set BTW - and i can understand some concerns if the list prices on DTBs are lower) as the price Amazon lists is their sale price with any discounts they give.

One would expect a case pop to be cheaper than buying two 12 packs.. would you complain if a store ran a sale so that you can get the 2 12 packs less than the case? it is really no different...

I just don't understand why people think that if a sale is offered on one version, the other versions should also be one an equivelent sale.


----------



## Hugh Critz (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't understand what there is that people "don't get".  Almost every book is cheaper on Kindle.  I ran across one book that wasn't cheaper.  That was news to me and it was surprising.  If it is 85 degrees and sunny every day in Maui for 5,000 straight days, and then one days it rains, isn't that a surprise?  Yes.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

It all depends on your perspective, Hugh.  If you bought a kindle thinking that books would always be cheaper, you are bound to be disappointed in the long run.

On the other hand, if you bought a kindle b/c books are always available, and you've already been warned off going to the Barnes and Noble in your bunny jammies, you'll always be fairly content.  If not occasionally surprised at prices.  

And if you're lazy all the way to the bone like I am, and cost isn't really an issue (because we're not talking hundreds of dollars difference between ebooks and hard cover books), any price is worth the price of not having to go out into the wild and hunt down the book yourself.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> And if you're lazy all the way to the bone like I am, and cost isn't really an issue (because we're not talking hundreds of dollars difference between ebooks and hard cover books), any price is worth the price of not having to go out into the wild and hunt down the book yourself.


This is so true, even at a higher price, im still saving because less of my time is spent in the hunt


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> On the other hand, if you bought a kindle b/c books are always available, and you've already been warned off going to the Barnes and Noble in your bunny jammies, you'll always be fairly content. If not occasionally surprised at prices.


Exactly. If the sole reason you bought the Kindle was to save money, i think you made the wrong choice. How many ebooks do you have to buy before you make up the cost of the hardware alone There is more to it than money.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Agree with the last 3....I sure prefer cheaper when possible, but convenience is just as important to me when we're only talking about a couple of bucks.  Yes, a couple of bucks per book adds up, but *most* books I get aren't more expensive in Kindle version. Even if they're equal, I'm fine with that for the convenience factor of downloading immediately versus waiting even a day for delivery. Let alone driving somewhere. Let's face it, if I have to drive to a bookstore, I would usually spend MORE to justify having to drive somewhere...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought my K1 for convenience.  Convenience in reading, buying, and the fact that I don't have to decide what I might want to read next week and drag those books along with me in my travels.  Convenience comes with a price in just about everything.  Kindle is no different.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> On the other hand, if you bought a kindle b/c books are always available, and you've already been warned off going to the Barnes and Noble in your bunny jammies, you'll always be fairly content. If not occasionally surprised at prices.


LOL!! Another "tea spewing on the keyboard moment" courtesy of Kindleboards.......


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you were so inclined, you could fill your Kindle to capacity (whatever that might be with SD cards)with free books, read all them, and do it all over again without spending any money. It wouldn't be the newest stuff but classic reads.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> LOL!! Another "tea spewing on the keyboard moment" courtesy of Kindleboards.......


Rest assured: The managers at B&N do NOT see the humor in bunny jammies, or those bedroom shoes that look like giant fluffy bear feet with claws. Good luck with that keyboard. Maybe the late night people at Best Buy are more laid back.


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

As someone who mistakenly dropped the kids off at daycare today in my bedroom slippers, I have to agree!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

zeferjen said:


> As someone who mistakenly dropped the kids off at daycare today in my bedroom slippers, I have to agree!


I'm not seeing the mistake so much as the convenience. Or, sometimes, the necessity. I mean, my passenger seat is usually full of shoes I took off to drive b/c they were just too uncomfortable to keep on. Unless you mean the kids were in their bedroom shoes, and then I'm thinking that spiderman bedroom shoes might really add something to their day.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> On the other hand, if you bought a kindle b/c books are always available, and you've already been warned off going to the Barnes and Noble in your bunny jammies, you'll always be fairly content. If not occasionally surprised at prices.


Even more challenging--showing up in punny jammies and demanding free books.


----------



## Hugh Critz (Mar 10, 2009)

KindleKid said:


> Exactly. If the sole reason you bought the Kindle was to save money, i think you made the wrong choice.


It isn't my sole reason, but one of many reasons I bought the Kindle.



KindleKid said:


> How many ebooks do you have to buy before you make up the cost of the hardware alone


About 100. I've had my Kindle for 10 days, I've already bought 25 books. I'm sure it'll save me money over the long run...probably by the end of the calendar year.


----------



## Hugh Critz (Mar 10, 2009)

drenee said:


> Convenience comes with a price in just about everything. Kindle is no different.


While I generally agree with this, there are two issues with the Kindle that makes it different.

1. I've already paid for the convenience...$360 worth.
2. Kindle is actually different, after the $360 is counted. Almost all books ARE cheaper. That's my main point....I had thought all books would be, but its not all...just almost all. Still an incredibly great product and it has already changed my life...but, as the title says: Kindles isn't always cheaper.

What I feel like I'm getting here are defensive posts by people who love their Kindle. Believe me, I love it too...I probably use it and love it more than the average person on this board. But the fact is what the fact is. No reason to be defensive or to ignore it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hugh,
I'm very sorry if my post sounded defensive.  I really wasn't trying to be at all.  My kindle use has not been cheaper for me at all.  I am not visiting the library as often.  I know, shame on me.  And I have not been to a Half Price Books sale for many months.  All I was trying to say was that my reason for buying a high priced electronic gadget was I wanted the convenience of taking one device with lots of options for reading material.  Pre-K, I carried lists and lists of books I wanted to read and would mark them off as I found the book on sale or marked down to some degree.  I'm happy with my choice.  It was right for me.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Even more challenging--showing up in punny jammies and demanding free books.


It turns out they'll arrest you for that. i had no idea the B&N had its own police force.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> It turns out they'll arrest you for that. i had no idea the B&N had its own police force.


...book 'em, Danoh.


----------



## Hugh Critz (Mar 10, 2009)

drenee said:


> My kindle use has not been cheaper for me at all. I am not visiting the library as often. I know, shame on me. And I have not been to a Half Price Books sale for many months. All I was trying to say was that my reason for buying a high priced electronic gadget was I wanted the convenience of taking one device with lots of options for reading material.


Its interesting that we come from very different perspectives. I never go to the library, and the only bargin-books I see are the ones that happen to be on sale at bookstores if I'm there. So from my viewpoint, Kindle has saved me money....from yours, it is costing you more. That's pretty cool in that we both enjoy the product immensely but its changing us in polar opposite ways.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I, too, have gone from using the library almost exclusively to reading almost exclusively on the Kindle.... It's definitely costing me more to read now, but I prefer the convenience.....

As for the price of Kindle books, we have had more than one thread lamenting the fact that plenty of books cost more than their print counterparts, particularly paperbacks; or costing significantly more than $9.99 when they are first released.... Perhaps it is because the publishers still don't take e-books seriously... Maybe they just don't care and pull a price out of the air. Looking at the formatting errors in a lot of the books, I don't think they are committed to the platform. Yet.

Boycotting Books over $9.99
Pricing Question: White Witch Black Curse by Kim Harrison
According to book price trends.........
Pricing on new books - waiting a few days makes such a difference!
This just sucks (another Amazon price gaffe!)
My 2 cents on Amazon price fluctuations


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> It turns out they'll arrest you for that. i had no idea the B&N had its own police force.


They don't have a police force it's just out of work ex-Starbucks employees trying to get a job at the B&N cafe. All they can do is ask you leave the store, if you tell them no they look like they may cry and go away.

Being that my nightwear tends more toward black lace and satin then bunny PJs, they just asked me if I wanted to go out for coffee and wanted carry my books. It got so annoying I stopped going late at night.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

GG....choked on my iced tea.  I wondered how to get dates.  Now I know.  LOL


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Unless you mean the kids were in their bedroom shoes, and then I'm thinking that spiderman bedroom shoes might really add something to their day.


Especially if its not "Pajama Day"...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> GG....choked on my iced tea. I wondered how to get dates. Now I know. LOL


Sorry, do you really want to date the teenagers that work at B&N?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Well crap, that's true.  Nah, I gave up on teenagers when I was a teenager.  LOL.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Well crap, that's true. Nah, I gave up on teenagers when I was a teenager. LOL.


LOL One has to have some standards in life.....


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Sorry, do you really want to date the teenagers that work at B&N?


That depends. Are they real teenagers or the hot early 20's playing teenagers on TV?

Lara Amber


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Look at all the freebies though, and take that into consideration. I have paid for my Kindle twice over with freebies. Add up what the freebies *would have cost otherwise*; I'll take the "isn't always cheaper" over discounted price and *no* freebies any day. I can't complain. Go to the kindlebooks section and sort from lowest price...quite a few freebies. Careful what you wish for...lol.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> That depends. Are they real teenagers or the hot early 20's playing teenagers on TV?
> 
> Lara Amber


Trust me the reason they want to go for coffee is because they can't be carded and get a drink.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> They don't have a police force it's just out of work ex-Starbucks employees trying to get a job at the B&N cafe. All they can do is ask you leave the store, if you tell them no they look like they may cry and go away.


Huh. So they shouldn't have handcuffs, then?


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> That depends. Are they real teenagers or the hot early 20's playing teenagers on TV?
> 
> Lara Amber


So true, this is a rare occurence, but lately they have gotten a little bit better about this.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Huh. So they shouldn't have handcuffs, then?


Some of them do, but not because they are police.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Being that my nightwear tends more toward black lace and satin then bunny PJs, they just asked me if I wanted to go out for coffee and wanted carry my books. It got so annoying I stopped going late at night.


Might I suggest 'Encender Vaquero's Hacienda of Books" for your late night shopping needs? Complimentary Mai-Tais downloaded wirelessly to your tummy for all black lace 'n satin clad customers


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Might I suggest 'Encender Vaquero's Hacienda of Books" for your late night shopping needs? Complimentary Mai-Tais downloaded wirelessly to your tummy for all black lace 'n satin clad customers


Send the directions to my GPS, please? I'll go looking for the black lace 'n satin small nothings. You don't want heels, too, do you?

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Send the directions to my GPS, please? I'll go looking for the black lace 'n satin small nothings.


Just stop anybody in Tucson 'n ask for the crazy ******'s place.



> You don't want heels, too, do you?


No thanks, but you can wear 'em


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> No thanks, but you can wear 'em


Nah, I'll go barefoot, then I can walk on your back... 

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Nah, I'll go barefoot, then I can walk on your back...
> 
> L


Ok, but no spurs either; I ain't doin' that again...


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Might I suggest 'Encender Vaquero's Hacienda of Books" for your late night shopping needs? Complimentary Mai-Tais downloaded wirelessly to your tummy for all black lace 'n satin clad customers


Is that offer also ggod for lace and silk or leather?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Might I suggest 'Encender Vaquero's Hacienda of Books" for your late night shopping needs? Complimentary Mai-Tais downloaded wirelessly to your tummy for all black lace 'n satin clad customers


Let me see go west until I get to Tucson and then ask for the Crazy ******? I can do that. Start the Mai-Tais, I'm the blond in black. Or if Leslie already has the black lace and satin I can do red if you want variety. 



Leslie said:


> You don't want heels, too, do you?
> 
> L


I'm suggesting high heeled sandals, they come off easy and you won't get cut up by the gravel in the yards and you still look good.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

TM said:


> Is that offer also ggod for lace and silk or leather?


Free Mojitos with lace 'n silk; tequila shooters with leather


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Let me see go west until I get to Tucson and then ask for the Crazy ******? I can do that. Start the Mai-Tais, I'm the blond in black. Or if Leslie already has the black lace and satin I can do red if you want variety.


Ooh, red--caliente! But be forewarned, you'll be throroughly frisked at the door...and in the living room...and the kitchen...the bathroom...the roof..you know--ya can't be too careless these days.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Ooh, red--caliente! But be forewarned, you'll be throroughly frisked at the door...and in the living room...and the kitchen...the bathroom...the roof..you know--ya can't be too careless these days.


That's okay just be warned I'm an equal opportunity frisker.....


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> That's okay just be warned I'm an equal opportunity frisker.....


yer quite disarming


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> yer quite disarming


Don't make me bring the handcuffs.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Don't make me bring the handcuffs.


You guys are gettting testy!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> You guys are gettting testy!


Oh, I don't think that's what they're getting.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

" On the other hand, if you bought a kindle b/c books are always available, and you've already been warned off going to the Barnes and Noble in your bunny jammies, you'll always be fairly content.  If not occasionally surprised at prices."  "Rest assured:  The managers at B&N do NOT see the humor in bunny jammies, or those bedroom shoes that look like giant fluffy bear feet with claws."

Robin, would love to know the rest of this story. . .  We've all seen the signs  "No Shirt No Shoes No Service".  Bunny jammies and giant fluffy bear feet with claws seems like formal wear to me.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> If I want a book that is cheaper in hard copy than in E-version
> I will buy the hard copy ESPECIALLY if it is hard cover.
> 
> I still LIKE real books!
> ...


My thinking as well. Kindle is definitely more convenient when I travel, but I'm still buying paper books.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

I wanted to get Philip Roth's latest novel, "Indignation.

Prices at Amazon:

Hardcover: $17.
Paperback: $10.
Kindle: $14.

What's up with this Why should a Kindle book be more than a paperback, almost as much as a hardcover? These are just bits flying through the air!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

By the time the $10 paperback is out (Release date is October 6th of this year), the Kindle edition will likely be cheaper. This book was $9.99 when it was on the bestseller list (I got it September 20th for that price). The list price for the hardcover is $26.00. If you went to your local Borders and Noble a Million, you'd likely pay $20.80. And bits flying through the air costs money. Things to consider...


(I was really trying to think of some way to work being indignant into this reply  )


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Free Mojitos with lace 'n silk; tequila shooters with leather


On my way! Do i get frisked too?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

skanter said:


> I wanted to get Philip Roth's latest novel, "Indignation.
> 
> Prices at Amazon:
> 
> ...


 I think these things fluctuate. Sometimes it costs less, sometimes more. In most cases, paperback is more, or from what I've seen.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Kind said:


> I think these things fluctuate. Sometimes it costs less, sometimes more. In most cases, paperback is more, or from what I've seen.


The paperback won't be released for 7 months. That's a pre-order price.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

TM said:


> On my way! Do i get frisked too?


Store policy, m'am.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> The paperback won't be released for 7 months. That's a pre-order price.


Not to mention that the proces listed above are Amazon's sale prices... not publisher's list prices.

List:

HB: $24 (34% off)
PB: $15 (32% off)
KV: $26 (40% off) - note, that 40% is actually off the print price, it is a bigger percentage from the digital price.

It does seem weird that the list of the kindle is higher than the HB version... but how can anyone complain aboutAmazon when they are giving the biggest discount on the kindle version?

And for those who do not realize: Amazon pays the publisher based on list price, not their selling price (except for some instances with regards to bargain books or the publisher passing on a discount)


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Store policy, m'am.


Yippee!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

drenee said:


> Oh, I don't think that's what they're getting.


For shame, drenee! ...*goes back to what he was thinking...*


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Robin, would love to know the rest of this story. . . We've all seen the signs "No Shirt No Shoes No Service". Bunny jammies and giant fluffy bear feet with claws seems like formal wear to me.


Yeah, apparently they're really picky about the type of shirt/shoes they mean. But in any case, the whole story will soon be available (for $9.99) in the kindle edition of my memoirs. Unless you can prevail upon EV and BJ to sing you the soon to be hit song.


----------



## Hugh Critz (Mar 10, 2009)

someone kill this thread please!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Hugh Critz said:


> someone kill this thread please!


Sorry, this is known as threadjacking and it happens all the time around here.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Sorry, this is known as threadjacking and it happens all the time around here.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

There are a lot of factors as to how you save money when buying books for your Kindle.  I save money by not having to buy bookshelves to display my books.  Even though I share and give a lot of books away.  

I bought my Kindle for faster access to books.  I save gas money by not driving to the book stores and libraries.  I love the increased font size.  Holding a Kindle is easier on my hands compared to holding a paperback.

The only DTB's I've bought since having my Kindle are for friends and family that don't own a Kindle.  I never considered saving money to be an issue when buying books for my Kindle.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

On topic for this.  The price of the books is only one reason I love  the Kindle.  It saves me money in not having to buy more bookshelves.  I don't  have to move all the books I own,  I moved 250 boxes of books on my last move and believe me that cost a lot.  I don't have to take a extra suitcase on my vacations with books and at $50 a bag that adds up.  I don't have to drive to the bookstore and park, I can shop in the a fore mentioned nightwear or at 1 AM when the store is closed.  I can be reading 6 books at a time and not have to remember where I left them or worry that I have lost the place in one.  The Kindle doesn't weigh as much as some books, particularly technical books.  So ultimately the cost of the books isn't that important to me, it's nice but I bought them when they were $20+ hardbacks and then shelved them, moved them, stored them, and yes I have boxes of my old DTBs in storage still, so I didn't buy Kindle to have cheaper books I bought it to be convenient for me and cost me less for my addiction to books and reading.

I'll now crawl off my soapbox and return to my usual flaky blond persona.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

You're going to miss the smell of new books!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

happyblob said:


> You're going to miss the smell of new books!


Hasn't happened yet....


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

happyblob said:


> You're going to miss the smell of new books!


lol, it's like that saying that I am trying to get used to: "Nothing tastes as good as being thin feels"...but I think that no book smells as good as a kindle's convenience.

Also, on an unrelated note, no new car smells as good as a paid for car smells. If that makes any sense.

But the points about bookshelves and moving and all that are good points as well. My dad has said he won't move my books any more, and furthermore, I asked him to build me some book shelves a year ago, and somehow it happens that other projects keep mysteriously cropping up so he can avoid it. He assures me this is not the case. I finally went and bought shelves at the Lowe's.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

happyblob said:


> You're going to miss the smell of new books!


New books haven't smelled that good since they stopped putting leather bindings on them and that was be for my time. If I really need to smell it can always go down to B&N and smell them. Then again the B&N police don't like you doing that either.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

happyblob said:


> You're going to miss the smell of new books!


Not really. I never much cared about the smell of new books...they just smell like paper. *shrugs*


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Dust, mold, glue, and paper.  Oh and don't forget tiny microscopic insects and their waste products.

I don't miss the smell of books at all.  I figure by the time I finish selling of most of my books I will not need to spend as much when it comes time to get nicer bookcases.  I love technology, it seems to make the house bigger.  With the ipod the CD collection went goodbye, with online statements, the file cabinet got replaced with a much smaller one, with the Kindle, good bye piles of books all over the house.

I'm waiting for them to invent the replacement for the bed.  Think of all the floor space I'll recapture.

Lara Amber


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> I'm waiting for them to invent the replacement for the bed. Think of all the floor space I'll recapture.


They've had that for thousands of years - it's called a futon. You put it right on the floor. 

(or, a Murphy Bed which folds up into a closet).


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd like one that sinks into the floor and has a retractable floor cover.  Still have the nice big mattress, not a futon mattress, and all the extra floor space.  

Lara Amber


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> I'd like one that sinks into the floor and has a retractable floor cover. Still have the nice big mattress, not a futon mattress, and all the extra floor space.
> 
> Lara Amber


which said floor space you would have to clear off everynight to bring up your bed!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> Dust, mold, glue, and paper. Oh and don't forget tiny microscopic insects and their waste products.
> 
> I don't miss the smell of books at all. I figure by the time I finish selling of most of my books I will not need to spend as much when it comes time to get nicer bookcases. I love technology, it seems to make the house bigger. With the ipod the CD collection went goodbye, with online statements, the file cabinet got replaced with a much smaller one, with the Kindle, good bye piles of books all over the house.
> 
> ...


Thomas Jefferson had one had pulled up into the ceiling during the day. I'm not sure what I would do with all the stuff under my bed if it disappeared during the day.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Hehe.


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

There is no excuse for the Kindle edition to be more expensive (often twice the price) of the paperback.  The Kindle edition has no printing or distribution costs (other than bandwidth.)  It has minor set-up costs, but these are probably in the hundreds of dollars (less than $500, according to O'Reilly and Associates.)


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

coyote said:


> There is no excuse for the Kindle edition to be more expensive (often twice the price) of the paperback. The Kindle edition has no printing or distribution costs (other than bandwidth.) It has minor set-up costs, but these are probably in the hundreds of dollars (less than $500, according to O'Reilly and Associates.)


I agree. All books are already in digital form, so its not like hey have to scan them! It costs $0 to print and distribute - how could they sell for more than a paperback?

Speaking of scanning, eBook sellers had better make the prices reasonable or people might start taking the illegal route, going to scanned copies on the internet the way that many people did with music (not that I would condone such a thing. )


----------

